# arrivée  du 4.2.1



## cillab (21 Novembre 2010)

en faisant une syncro de mon ipad il est noter ( prochaine mise à jour de votre ipad
le 28/11/2010)


----------



## twinworld (21 Novembre 2010)

ouais mais ce genre de "bonne nouvelle" m'est aussi déjà arrivé. Quand j'ai fait la mise à jour le 15/11/10, iTunes m'indiquait "prochaine mise à jour pour le 16/11".


----------



## lekos (21 Novembre 2010)

En fait c'est la date de la prochaine fois qu'Itunes va chercher s'il y a une mise à jour


----------



## cillab (22 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais ce genre de "bonne nouvelle" m'est aussi déjà arrivé. Quand j'ai fait la mise à jour le 15/11/10, iTunes m'indiquait "prochaine mise à jour pour le 16/11".


c'est comme la meteo cette affaire a qui se fier!!


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

vous avez vu, il semblerait que finalement iOS 4.2 soit prévu pour ce soir. 
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-42-pour-ce-soir-avec-find-my-iphone-gratuit-23132


----------



## clochelune (22 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez vu, il semblerait que finalement iOS 4.2 soit prévu pour ce soir.
> http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-42-pour-ce-soir-avec-find-my-iphone-gratuit-23132



yes! il est sorti! je télécharge!


----------



## Parpue (22 Novembre 2010)

Aïe aïe aïe, je viens de faire la mise à jour en 4.2, il y a un bug dans la gestion du son : seul l'iPod fonctionne, aucun autre son ne sort de mon iPad, même pas le bruit de verrouillage/déverrouillage, lorsque je lance des petites applis de musique comme Harmonizer, celle-ci quitte immédiatement : que faire !!! Il ne me reste plus qu'une solution, la restauration...


----------



## pinkipou (22 Novembre 2010)

As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton iPad ?


----------



## Parpue (22 Novembre 2010)

Toujours rien après restauration... Peut-être que toutes les applis son que j'ai ne sont plus compatibles 4.2. Ce qui m'étonne, c'est de ne plus avoir les sons de l'iPad lui-même hormis l'iPod...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

Oui je l'ai redémarré, restauré, réinitialisé les réglages usine... Toujours pareil, Ça a du buggé quand j'ai testé Airtunes (j'ai un iMac qui envoie la musique sur une chaine via une borne airport). J'ai testé ça depuis l'iPad dès la mise à jour faite pour voir, ça fonctionnait terrible. Ensuite j'ai voulu m'amuser avec un peu de son, et ben non, marche plus !


----------



## arbaot (22 Novembre 2010)

tu n'aurais pas basculé *le commutateur au dessus des boutons de volume*
celui qui servait à bloquer en paysage( ou portrait) avant
avec iOs 421(c'est m'a tourné:rateau il *active la fonction Mute* :sick:


----------



## Parpue (23 Novembre 2010)

Mais oui c'est ça ! Je ne savais pas que ça le rendait Mute, comme pour l'iPhone, il faut passer par le double clic du bouton Home !
J'ai honte, mais merci, tout fonctionne


----------

